# Meet Baron!



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

I just couldn't help myself. Last night my husband and I went to the shelter to temperment test a GSD. Turns out there were 2 there and 1 of them was about to be PTS on Friday. He had a low body score and I couldn't see him getting adopted, so we took him home. Both of us said we would just get him UTD on shots, neutered, and then adopt him out, and neither of us meant it. 

So here he is! He's very skinny, has part of one ear missing, and his coat and teeth are pretty nasty. He goes to the vet Monday and then to get neutered Wednesday. I can't wait to see how he looks after a couple of months of his new RAW diet!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

He has a beautiful face and such trusting eyes.:wub: 
Wow thank you for saving him, he reminds me of our girl shadow. With the right food and some loving he will be amazing.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, can't believe he was close to being PTS! Thank you for saving him! He's a nice looking boy!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for saving him! he's handsome


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

truly remarkable how so many people out there will do so much for the breed they love the most........


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What a beautiful boy, thank you so much for rescuing him :thumbup: - I love the photo of him snoozing in the car - he looks as if it's the most comfortable spot he's had to lay his head in a while. I'm a raw feeder too, so I just know that in a short period of time he is going to look sensational! Kudos to you!
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I know we're going to end up keeping him, he fits right in with our son and our other GSD Kaiser. My husband already ordered him a tag and he's getting microchipped on Monday! 

I can't believe he was going to be PTS without even being posted on the shelters website. The staff member I spoke with said that he wasn't in good enough shape to really have a chance at getting adopted. The only way I found him was when I had told them I was there to see the GSD, and they brought out a completely different one then was on the website. 

We've been feeding Kasier (who was also a rescue) raw now for 5 months and he's like a completely different dog, so I'm excited to be able to do this for Baron!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

he is beautiful! and he looks exactly like my girl jasmine


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! He is so lucky you found him--and since you added his name to your signature it's official!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Bless you for giving Baron a forever and loving home. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

He's beautiful, it was great for you to save his life.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! He's ADORABLE! What a cutie, I am SO GLAD you saved him and can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think he's great looking. Love the peaceful photo of him curled up on the front seat of the car. Counting his blessings, no doubt.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is so handsome!! Great you saved his life thank you!! Is he healthy enough to be neutered already?


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Bless your heart. He is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so glad you found each other  He's handsome already so I can't wait to see him in a few months...wowza!!! He has really sweet eyes too.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I will be willing to bet that he will repay your kindness million times over..........Bless you.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Bless you! He's beautiful!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thank you for saving him. Thats another reason i'm not a fan of onslow shelter. There are dogs they dont generally even bother giving a chance. They could at least give them a shot. I'm glad they brought out the wrong dog because it meant he was saved. Thank you. He's a handsome dog. Kinda reminds me of another dog Jack.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He's is a handsome fellow! I am so glad you are giving him a forever home. I can't believe the shelter was just going to put him to sleep without even giving him a chance. I hope the other guy makes it out of there as well!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He's beautiful how could they not even give him a chance at adoption? Sure he's skinny and has a tiny chunk of his ear missing but he really doesn't look bad at all. I'm glad you two found each other by accident and that he is fitting right in already-congrats


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> He's is a handsome fellow! I am so glad you are giving him a forever home. I can't believe the shelter was just going to put him to sleep without even giving him a chance. I hope the other guy makes it out of there as well!


 
according to the other thread the other GSD that we KNEW about has been adopted so both are safe. I think more people are definitely going to try and keep a closer eye on onslow shelter given they hide animals away that should be able to at least stand a chance. We've been here 3.5 years and have learned the area isnt exactly animal friendly. We have a couple pet stores but thats about as far as it goes.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> We've been here 3.5 years and have learned the area isnt exactly animal friendly.


Are you military? My husband is a Marine and we've been here for 7 years. I'm absolutely amazed at the way people treat animals here. There are rescues that won't even adopt out to military families because of the way they're typically discarded. I see alot of ads on the local classifieds for dogs that "need to go ASAP" because of deployments, having a baby, cost, training, and, my personal favorite, moving to a house/apartment that doesn't allow dogs. HELLO! For every rental that isn't pet friendly, there are 2-3 that ARE :headbang:! But anyway, I could go on and on about this subject. 

Here are a couple more pictures of him. He's really taken to Kaiser and vice versa, which is a relief. Kaiser is so protective over our 2 year old, I was a little concerned but he just fits right in!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww he is sooo cute, and looks like he fits right in, thanks for rescuing him, he sounds like a really sweet boy


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Very handsome boy! Can't wait to see what he looks like after some TLC. Thank you for saving him! He looks like he's really gentle.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Baron looks as if he has been with you all his life - amazing how resilient GSD's can be. Sweet photos, he is looking better already! _________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> amazing how resilient GSD's can be.


Ain't it the truth? :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome! He is one lucky dog.  Thanks for saving him, he is very handsome.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

He looks right at home! What a sweetie! Thank you for saving him- he deserves a 2nd chance.


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

That is amazing, you are wonderful people for saving him like that! He was obviously meant to be with your family!


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

What a good looking dog! He looks so relieved in that last picture, almost like he knows how close he was to being put down. Good for you for rescuing him, I'm sure he will turn out to be a great companion...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Oh my gosh, can't believe he was close to being PTS! Thank you for saving him! He's a nice looking boy!


 
Super DITTO to the above post !    You guys are true angels for what you did & he is gonna LOVE, LOVE, LOVE you forever ! He is super handsome right now & sure going to be one hunk ! :wub: He is one VERY lucky boy you guys came in & saved him. Would have been really sad seeing him PTS............    

~THANK YOU~


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Best wishes! The photo of him asleep in the car looks like that is the first time he has relaxed in a while!
Sheilah


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He looks like he has lived with you all his life. I just can not get over some of these shelters. Thanks for being his angels!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kcscott85 said:


> Are you military? My husband is a Marine and we've been here for 7 years. I'm absolutely amazed at the way people treat animals here. There are rescues that won't even adopt out to military families because of the way they're typically discarded. I see alot of ads on the local classifieds for dogs that "need to go ASAP" because of deployments, having a baby, cost, training, and, my personal favorite, moving to a house/apartment that doesn't allow dogs. HELLO! For every rental that isn't pet friendly, there are 2-3 that ARE :headbang:! But anyway, I could go on and on about this subject.
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of him. He's really taken to Kaiser and vice versa, which is a relief. Kaiser is so protective over our 2 year old, I was a little concerned but he just fits right in!


 
yeah. hubby is a corpsman. I dont blame the rescues out here for being so critical. I regularly look on lejeuneyardsales and have so much trouble restricting myself on not replying to some of the ads of rehoming due to new baby, moving, so and so is deploying ect. You know you're expecting, its gonna be some work, you go out and get a puppy and puppy doesnt come perfectly trained so they ditch the pup. My favorite one recently is "we're moving and our car just isnt big enough to take our 6 month old lab puppy with us." i was like WHAT THE?!?! I dont understand the ones who move, get a puppy, get rid of the dog when its time to move again and then get another puppy at the next station. Just ARG!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great looking pup! Can't wait to see him in full bloom after a few months with you! Thank you!


----------

